

Ask HN: How do you deal with a lack of motivation? - thrwingitaway

Title is pretty self explanatory. Recently I&#x27;ve found myself postponing things I actually want to do. The reading list is long, yet I never read. I have some projects in mind which I think I would enjoy and even benefit from. I just don&#x27;t seem to have the motivation to actually bring myself to do something.
======
MichaelCrawford
Read "Flow: the Psychology of Optimal Experience", whose author's name I
cannot spell, as well as "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance" by Robert
Pirsig.

When you start your workday, work, even if only for a little bit. That is,
don't start your workday by checking email, HN, Facebook...

